# Mexico’s Other Drug War Is Addiction, and Its Rehabs Are Terrifying



## Disir (Oct 26, 2019)

“I’ve been in places where they’ve hung me up by my legs , covered me in shit and made me eat caldo de oso [a soup made of rotten vegetables]. They think that beating people up and screaming at them that they will die is going to make them stop using drugs,” said Enrique Martinez, aged 55, who was addicted to heroin for 35 years in the border city of Tijuana, Mexico.


Before he got off heroin, in the bonafide rehab center called A New Vision that he now helps run, he was interned in one of the thousands of clandestine, unregulated drug treatment centers around the country, known as _anexos_.

Mexico, currently in the grip of the worst cartel violence since the start of its “drug war” more than a decade ago, is now also struggling with a growing drug addiction problem. Yet its drug treatment system is in disarray.
Mexico’s Other Drug War Is Addiction, and Its Rehabs Are Terrifying

_They brought me here against my will._  Hmmm......people got tired of you stealing their crap?  _The first three times I didn't want to come but the fourth one I wanted to come because I was an addict. 
_
They were making a really good argument and then someone says some crap that makes you not care at all.


----------



## keepitreal (Oct 26, 2019)

Why wasn't Biden concerned about the corruption 
running rampant in Mexico's government?


----------



## Disir (Oct 26, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> Why wasn't Biden concerned about the corruption
> running rampant in Mexico's government?


Ask him. This right here is about Mexico's addict population and mean rehabs.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2019)

It\s a decade plus old War from the Cartels............They own the Gov't.......and rule the country.

The day the people of Mexico rise up and stomp them in the dirt..........their will be a shoot of Freedom not often heard in the world...........


----------



## JGalt (Oct 26, 2019)

But....but...but...I thought Mexico decriminalized *all *drugs for personal use?

Aren't we supposed to believe that decriminalizing drugs is supposed to solve the problem?


----------



## Dekster (Oct 26, 2019)

Disir said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Why wasn't Biden concerned about the corruption
> ...



It's not just Mexico's problem.  Guy in my neighborhood died from heroin recently.  I am guessing if the family had to chose between "mean rehabs" and a funeral, they would be choosing the former right now.


----------



## Disir (Oct 27, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



We have a huge problem with overdosing.  The very real issue is that many of those could be classified as suicides. 

I think their issue is that most of those rehabs aren't registered.  Secondly that people are forced into them.  There are a lot of families in the US that want to see their relative forced into rehabs. Can't get it done. Need a court order. There are a lot of families that want that same relative arrested. Even so, simply putting someone in a rehab doesn't mean there is some presto-magicko-you're-cured thing taking place.  You have to be sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## wamose (Oct 27, 2019)

Disir said:


> “I’ve been in places where they’ve hung me up by my legs , covered me in shit and made me eat caldo de oso [a soup made of rotten vegetables]. They think that beating people up and screaming at them that they will die is going to make them stop using drugs,” said Enrique Martinez, aged 55, who was addicted to heroin for 35 years in the border city of Tijuana, Mexico.
> 
> 
> .


That sounds more like something we should be doing to the illegal aliens we catch than a credible drug rehab


----------



## sparky (Oct 27, 2019)

Disir said:


> They were making a really good argument and *then someone says some crap that makes you not care at all.*



I took 3 decades of OD's to the ER

I no longer care at all


~S~


----------



## Disir (Oct 27, 2019)

sparky said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > They were making a really good argument and *then someone says some crap that makes you not care at all.*
> ...



I deal with addicts all the time.  Shit, I remember a father that taught his 13 year old how to shoot up because the more the merrier, amiright?

Incidentally, that's why I have no patience for sniveling, snot nosed folk reliant on stats from the 1990s.


----------



## sparky (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm sure we could trade notes Disir

I don't mean to come across like a bad man, i tried, i _really really_ tried back in the day

It's just that i came to a point of_ futility_ , they were _croakin_' faster & faster , nothing & nobody seemed to make that better

So, and i don't mean to make excuses, but if someone wants to _drug_ themselves to death, isn't it their _freedom_ to do so?

why cry for those who's _destiny_ one can _not_ change?

~S~


----------



## Disir (Oct 27, 2019)

sparky said:


> I'm sure we could trade notes Disir
> 
> I don't mean to come across like a bad man, i tried, i _really really_ tried back in the day
> 
> ...



I don't think you're bad. There are days that I quit no less than 3 times. 

If all that was out there were a bunch of frat party yahoos that were streaking through the universe solo that would be one thing.  That's freedom. 

The problem is that most of them are connected to others and they have become  the single most destructive element to everyone and everything around them. So, it's the everyones that the BS impacts and it  is so painful to watch in motion.


----------

